# Грыжи С3-С4, С4-С5, С5-С6, С6-С7. Можно ли без операции?



## Mikhail Kondrashov (24 Окт 2019)

Добрый день.

Пару месяцев назад появилась боль между лопаток, ближе к шее. Постепенно боль распространилась на правую руку - плечо, предплечье. Боль в руке тянущая, отдающая в мизинец и безымянный палец.
Боль была средней интенсивности. Больничный не брал, машину водил, при усилении боли принимал нурофен. Работа за компьютером, 8-10 часов.
Нормальное обследование и лечение начал три недели назад.
По результатам МРТ  обнаружены четыре грыжи ШОП:
 С3-С4 до 0.38,
 С4-С5 до 0.54,
С5-С6 до 0.46,
С6- С7 до 0.40.

Результаты МРТ были отправлены в одну из московских клиник, врачами которой было предложено хирургическое решение моих проблем - удаление четырёх межпозвоночных дисков и установка кейджей solis.

Местный нейрохирург на это улыбнулся и сказал что попробуем пока полечить консервативно.
Что назначено:
Вольтарен в уколах №5
Нейромедин в уколах №10, с переходом на таблетки до месяца.
Драстоп в уколах №10.
Омез для поддержки желудка.

Через 10 дней добавлен Клодифен два раза в день до 10 дней.

Сегодня двадцатый день лечения.
 В результате боль значительно уменьшилась. Рука практически не болит - так временами побаливает, потягивает предплечье и трицепс. Утром,после пробуждения примерно 15 минут нужно "расходится" и вечером после работы может немного поныть-потянуть.При работе с мышкой бывает потягивает предплечье. Иногда немного подёргивает мышцы трицепса и предплечья. Настроение отличное, общее состояние хорошее.
Чувствую, что  лечение пошло на пользу, но не даёт мне покоя  заключение московских специалистов о необходимости операции. И категорическое утверждение, что без операции появятся обязательно неврологические нарушения, вплоть до параличей.
Очень нужен совет специалистов форума.
Если есть в моей ситуации возможность продолжить лечение консервативными методами, и если да то какими и где?
Не хотелось бы оперироваться, да ещё так масштабно,   пока консервативное лечение даёт хорошие результаты.


----------



## Mikhail Kondrashov (24 Окт 2019)

Описание МРТ


----------



## Mikhail Kondrashov (24 Окт 2019)

Все снимки МРТ в альбоме
https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/1374/view


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Окт 2019)

Лечитесь консервативно.

Тему про показания к операции нашли?
Онии бывают неотложные, плановые, профилактические...
И у вас есть, но...
Как всегда все зависит от понимания. Показания плавно-профилактические.
То есть если лечение в течении трех месяцев (если не ходите на работу) или года (если ходите на работу), Вас не удовлетворит, то тогда и поговорим про операцию.
Неотложный показаний, у вас нет.


----------



## Mikhail Kondrashov (24 Окт 2019)

Федор Петрович, большое спасибо.
Можно ли, после завершения курса лечения дома, в Новороссийске, продолжить лечение в Вашей клинике?
 У меня есть возможность погостить пару недель у брата в Люберцах.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Окт 2019)

Конечно. Это Ваше право.


----------



## mailfort (1 Янв 2020)

На этом снимке
https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/44792/view-image так же как и у форумчанке Жуковки сзади цистерна вогнутая. Что это значит? @Доктор Ступин
А второй позвонок разве не ретрофлексирован?
На отверстие малый размер остается.
Обратила внимание,что у большинства продолговатый мозг образует как бы трапецию, а тут он поджат с обеих сторон.


----------



## Vikalene (2 Янв 2020)

@Mikhail Kondrashov, у кого лечитесь?


----------



## Mikhail Kondrashov (3 Янв 2020)

Vikalene написал(а):


> @Mikhail Kondrashov, у кого лечитесь??


 Добрый день. Спасибо за внимание к теме. Всех форумчан поздравляю с наступившим Новым годом.
Пока лечусь самостоятельно, ЛФК  + начал курс нейромедин, берлитион 300, мильгамма.
Периодически немного немели указательный и средний палец на правой руке, снова появилась небольшая боль в предплечье. После предыдущего лечения стало значительно легче и я забыв, о своих проблемах, по привычке поднял несколько достаточно тяжёлых предметов. Возможно этим и спровоцировал некоторое обострение. Очень хотелось бы похвастаться своими успехами в борьбе с недугом, но "дурная голова ногам покоя не даёт".

Весной планирую посетить клинику Доктора Ступина. Сейчас друзья порекомендовали местного специалиста, принимающего в частном порядке.
Специалистом оказалась пожилая женщина (лет под 70). По информации, полученной от друзей, она врач реабилитолог, переехавшая к нам из Сибири, принимает пациентов в частном порядке - ЛФК, иглоукалывание, рефлексотерапия, мануальная терапия.

Пока прошёл  по её рекомендации дополнительное обеследование и два сеанса - ЛФК, игло-рефлексо, массаж. Из обследований были сделаны УЗИ сосудов шеи, МРТ сосудов мозга, МРТ поясничного отдела и анализы крови, по результатам которых было рекомендовано посещение терапевта и кардиолога.

Что понравилось в  общении с этой бабушкой  - это первый местный "специалист" который проверил чувствительность конечностей с помощью иглы, всё всё остальные верили на слово.

Прошу прощения за пунктуацию и орфографию - пишу с телефона и не всегда попадаю в нужные символы.

Пальцы большие, телефон маленький - просто беда. В ближайшее время доберусь до компьютера и постараюсь более подробно описать само лечение.

До компьютера пока не добрался, поэтому продолжу писать «в телефонном режиме».
После завершения лечения у невропатолога мне было рекомендовано пройти курс лфк и массажа.  Так я и попал в руки к Людмиле Александровне. На первом приёме был проведён действительно тщательный осмотр, проверена чувствительность конечностей, изучены результаты предыдущих обследований. Вообщем на меня было потрачено примерно часа полтора, в отличии от других специалистов, которым на приём хватало 10 минут.
Мне был показан первый комплекс упражнений на шею и рекомендовано дообследование. 
УЗИ шеи показало утолщение стенки одного из сосудов, в анализе крови повышенный холестерин, на основании чего мне было рекомендовано посещение терапевта.
На мрт поясничного отдела нашлись две протрузии с которыми мы решили разбираться одновременно с лечением шеи.
Первый комплекс лфк - простейшие упражнения для шеи.  Небольшие наклоны вперёд назад, вправо влево, и повороты  из стороны в сторону, с небольшим увеличением амплитуды на три счета. Все очень медленно и с маленькой амплитудой. Движения координируются с дыханием - наклон (поворот) на вдохе, возвращение в исходное положение на выдохе.
Мы договорились что встречаемся один раз в неделю, по субботам.
Всего было проведено два сеанса примерно по три с половиной часа каждый. Начало - показ освоенных упражнений, исправлена ошибок. Затем разучивание новых и посте этого массаж, мануалка, иголки. Из Лфк были показаны комплекс для шеи, комплекс для рук (последовательное напряжение расслабление рук, находящихся врезных положениях - вытянутые перед собой, Прижатые к груди, разведённые в стороны, поднятые вверх), комплекс «доброе утро» (потягушки и разминка в постеле), комплекс стоя, с поднятыми вверх руками (различные варианты наклонов с удержанием на вытянутых руках эстафетной палочки)

Массаж шеи самый щадящий, без поворотов и сильных воздействий, только расслабление и проработка мышц. Спина, руки, ноги общий массаж и какие-то манипуляции небольшой массажной палочкой с шариком на конце. Затем  идут иголки. У меня нет опыта в этих процедурах и мне сложно оценить их правильность и эффективность, но после всех манипуляций ощущается тепло и лёгкость, голова становиться светлее. Рекомендация врача - после приёма лечь и поспать  пару часов.

И так примерно за месяц, прошедший после окончания лучения у невролога, мы смогли почти полностью убрать оставшиеся симптомы - боль в предплечье, онемение в пальцах. И сделали это настолько хорошо что я посчитал себя практически здоровым. Но пришёл декабрь и всё поправил...
Завал на работе, домашние дела, и собственная дурость вернули всё на свои места. На работе навалилось так, что я перестал вставить из-за компьютера через каждые 15-20 минут. Дома и на даче накопилось много дел. Вдобавок мне показалось мало разученных упражнений и полез в интернет подпирать себе что-то посерьёзнее. Приемы у Людмилы Александровны были перенесены на январь. Опять же, новогодний корпоратив, на котором мало того что вкусил спиртного, так ещё и вынес на руках и усадил в такси не расчищавшую сил сотрудницу.  Как закономерный итог -  на начало января вернулось лёгкое онемение пальцев, небольшая боль в предплечье.

По старому опыту начал принимать нейромедин, берлитион 300, мильгамма.
С девятого января на приём к Людмиле Александровне.
Что положительного смог извлечь из этого «бешеного» декабря:
- Нашёл тренера по тайцзицюань, попробовал и очень понравилось. Пока выучил несколько первых шагов комплекса, но их повторение реально снимает у меня напряжение в плечах и шее, уменьшается онемение в пальцах и боль в предплечье.
- вернул детям гирю и резиновые  жгуты - надеюсь до лучших времён.
- Приобрёл два физиотерапевтических прибора Орион Степ (лазерная терапия) и Арса (ультразвуковой). Эффект от первого пока трудно оценить, а вот второй на шее дал обострение, но зато колено было очень благодарно. Процедуры с гидрокортизоновой мазью очень помогли и при болях в суставах мне и моим близким.
- ушёл спать на диван, практически с начала первого обострения и до сих пор сплю только на нём. Только перебравшись на достаточно жесткий диван я понял насколько ужасный наш супер навороченный матрац. Это отдельная тема, но вывод однозначный - менять матрац к чертовой матери.
- купил ортопедическую подушку,


----------



## mailfort (3 Янв 2020)

Полтора часа на пациента - супер! Реально бабушка-доктор внимательная!


----------



## Mikhail Kondrashov (4 Янв 2020)

По отзывам знакомых, прошедших через её руки,  при общении она очень внимательно изучает пациента - мимика, жесты, поза, как сидит, как встаёт манера говорить и т.д. Очень хорошо работает с психосоматикой. Много работает с детьми. Многих направляет на дообследование и консультацию к другим специалистам. Врачей по городу знает очень хорошо. ЛФК показывает и обьясняет грамотно. Для такого возраста находится в очень хорошей физической форме. Есть некоторые сомнения в её возможностях в части мануальной терапии, всё-таки возраст и хрупкое телосложение. Для меня мануальщик/массажист это коренастый мужчина с сильными руками, пытающийся чём-то во мне похрустеть. Этакий Малюта Скуратов, но с самыми добрыми намерениями.


----------

